# Late 11/7/09 Report



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Hit em for a few hours Saturday night and ended with 17 for our effort. Largest was a tub and weighed in at GBBT at 7.49 lbs.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

wow thats big, nice fish


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a nice mess right there!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice catch. Congratulations :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "Doormat":clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a very nice haul of flounders. That 7 pound plus is huge. Were there any bugs biting, were you were at? A question to those that gig at night do you have problems with biting bugs while gigging? Again good cooler full. Gene


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good trip, Buzz.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Fish. 





> question to those that gig at night do you have problems with biting bugs while gigging?




That's what they make bug spray for. 



It happens sometimes when the wind is still. When the wind is still the bugs bite,but no ripple on the water.so you can see better.



When the wind blows, you can't see, due to the ripple, but no bugs bitting.



It's cooler now, so no bugs.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never really had any problems with biting bugs because I am never lucky enough to go when the wind isnt blowing at least 10 knots! I also just started the season and dont gig in the warmer months like Bobby mentioned.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (11/10/2009)*I have never really had any problems with biting bugs because I am never lucky enough to go when the wind isnt blowing at least 10 knots! I also just started the season and dont gig in the warmer months like Bobby mentioned.


Thanks for the reply. The reason I ask was. The other night we were hook and line flounder fishing and several boats that were gigging passed us by. We were being eaten alive. And to our point of view it looked like they were having problems also with the bugs. I do understand about no wind ,lots of bugs and so on. I just never thought of it while flounder gigging. Thanks again and good haul. I 'll take bug spray next time. Gene


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Flatties. Somebody did a little HeadHunting!! :letsdrink I did a little on Friday 11/6/09.. ended up with 11..

HeadHunter

They can run But They Can't Hide


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice report! We went floundering for the first time that same night and didn't even see one...We were looking around Ft. Mcree and the sugarcube for about an hour after sunset. Guess we need to work on our technique.


----------



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

Woa nice catch! We were out that night Gigging as well (1st time trying) but didnt catch anything. At least I was ableto practice on some pin fishes haha.


----------

